# Samsung TV-HDMI defekt ? > Wenn ja, bitte Kaufberatung! > UE40F6170 oder UE40F6500 ?



## K3n$! (14. Dezember 2013)

Hey Leute, 

bei uns daheim ist wohl der Fernseher kaputt (bin leider nicht vor Ort).
Problem ist folgendes: HDMI Quelle lässt sich nicht mehr anwählen.

TV: Samsung LE26R72b

Man kann per Fernbedienung zwischen den Quellen umschalten (kein Menü),
aber nach den Scart-Quellen springt er sofort zum analogen TV. Normalerweise
müsste er dort dann noch zu HDMI kommen. 

Kann man den TV irgendwie zurücksetzen? Ich habe eine Anleitung gefunden, 
> Info > Menü > Mute drücken, während der TV aus ist, aber das hat nichts geholfen. 

Habt ihr noch eine Idee, was man machen könnte?

Und wenn es ein Hardwaredefekt ist, würde ich gern eine kleine Kaufberatung bemühen 

- 39-42" 
- min. 100Hz (richtige Bildwiederholrate)
- bis 500€
- LED


Ich habe bei Amazon schon mal für den Fall der Fälle einen rausgesucht, der mir ganz gut gefällt:

http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-UE40F6...nseher-Sprachsteuerung-schwarz/dp/B00BMKB16Y/

Was haltet ihr von dem Gerät? Gibt es bessere für den Preis?


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## Kiefer Sutherland (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Samsung TV-HDMI defekt ? > Wenn ja, bitte Kaufberatung!*

Ich würde den UE40F6500 nehmen  den gabs erst bei Media Markt für 499€ zu kaufen


----------



## K3n$! (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Samsung TV-HDMI defekt ? > Wenn ja, bitte Kaufberatung!*

Nur kostet der aktuell 550€ 
Mehr als der obere sollte das Gerät eigentlich nicht kosten.

Was der kann denn der F6500 besser als der 6470 ?

Edit: Der hat wohl einfach nur 400Hz(CMR) statt 200Hz.

Gibt es gerade einen guten Deal für einen der beiden?


----------



## marvinj (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Samsung TV-HDMI defekt ? > Wenn ja, bitte Kaufberatung!*

Kannst du versuchen, den Fernseher zurückzusetzen bzw. ein neues Firmawareupdate aufzuspielen?


----------



## K3n$! (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Samsung TV-HDMI defekt ? > Wenn ja, bitte Kaufberatung!*

Ja, das war ja eigentlich meine Frage, wie man das Gerät resettet. 
Geht das auch über das normale Fernsehmenü?
Oder gibts einen Hardreset ?

Ich bin leider nicht am Ort der Fernsehers > ich kann's nur weiterleiten.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Samsung TV-HDMI defekt ? > Wenn ja, bitte Kaufberatung!*

Bei Samsung müsste es so gehen: LCD ausschalten und dann auf der Fernbedienung nacheinander Info - Menü - Mute - Power drücken. Dann sollte man das Servicemenü sehen, wo es auch einen Punkt "Factoryreset" gibt


----------



## K3n$! (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Samsung TV-HDMI defekt ? > Wenn ja, bitte Kaufberatung!*

Das hat meine Mutter auch ausprobiert, aber hat scheinbar nicht funktioniert. 
Ich bin am Mittwoch wieder daheim, dann guck ich selbst nochmal 

Deutet dieses Fehlerbild eher auf einen Software- oder eher auf einen Hardwaredefekt hin?


Edit: Wenn der alte TV nun kaputt ist, schwanke ich gerade zwischen diesen beiden Modellen:

Samsung UE40F6170 oder Samsung UE40F6500.

Preisunterschied sind aktuell 110€, was ziemlich viel ist, finde ich.


----------



## K3n$! (19. Dezember 2013)

So, 

gestern kam der neue Fernseher (UE40F6170) per Express 

Der alte TV hat wohl wirklich ein kaputten HDMI Port.
Auch das resetten hat nichts gebracht. Ist es gefährlich, 
wenn ich das Gerät mal aufschraube? Ich denke mal, dass das Teil
ohne HDMI nicht mehr viel Wert ist. 

Gibt es außerdem eine gute Anleitung/Seite/etc., um den neuen TV richtig einzustellen?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Dezember 2013)

vlt Google mal nach dem Modell + Forum, ich hatte da vor 3 Jahren mal ein Forum gefunden, in dem für viele Modelle sogar jeweils eigene Threads vorhanden waren.

 Wegen aufschrauben: das bringt ja an sich nur was, wenn es ein mechanischer Defekt wäre (unwahrscheinlich,  außer man zieht und rüttelt regelmäßig am HDMIa-Kabel) oder man sofort nen kaputten ELKO oder so sieht. Vprsichtig muss man auch sein, denn es kann Stellen am Gerät geben, die trotz fehlendem Stromkabel noch gefährliche Spannungen beheimaten. Wenn überhaupt, dann würd ich den aufmachen, nachdem er eine Weile komplett vom Strom war


----------



## Wired (20. Dezember 2013)

Würde an deiner Stelle auf *keinen Fall* den TV aufschrauben, stand auch schon mal in ner Tageszeitung (nain nicht die *** Bild) das jemand der das gemacht hat dabei ne Entladung abbekommen hat und dran verendet ist.


----------



## K3n$! (20. Dezember 2013)

Okay, dann werde ich das wohl sein lassen.
Ich tippe nur auf einen kalte Lötstelle/etc., 
also vielleicht etwas, das man selbst reparieren könnte. 

Was meint ihr, was der alte noch Wert wäre ?
Einfach mal so eine Zahl in den Raum schmeißen


----------



## Herbboy (21. Dezember 2013)

musst mal bei ebay schauen nach ähnlichen Modellen, die defekt verkauft wurden (man kann bei der erweiterten Suche ja angeben, dass man nur erfolgreich verkaufte Angebote sehen will)


----------



## K3n$! (22. Dezember 2013)

Die Sache ist ja die, dass das Gerät bis auf den HDMI Eingang noch 1a funktioniert


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2013)

naja, dann schau nach Preisen für defekte und einwandfreie - irgendwo dazwischen wird es dann liegen. Allerdings ist ein LCD ohne funktionierenden HDMI-Eingang natürlich nicht unbedingt gefragter als einer mit nem anderen Defekt, außer vlt. für Leute, die sowieso nur über den eingebauten Tuner TV schauen wollen.


----------



## K3n$! (23. Dezember 2013)

Da hast du wohl recht :/

gebrauchte Geräte mit Zustand gut bis sehr gut bringen noch 60-80€.
Halb-Defekt wird das Gerät dann wohl noch höchstens 40€ bringen, 
wohl eher noch (deutlich) weniger.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Dezember 2013)

Naja, jetzt wo du's sagst: nur 26 Zoll, das Modell selbst schon mind 5-6 Jahre alt... da war an sich klar, dass du da selbst im guten Zustand keine 100€ mehr bekommst.


----------



## K3n$! (23. Dezember 2013)

Schade 
Aber bei den Smartphones ist der Preisverfall ja noch krasser


----------



## Herbboy (23. Dezember 2013)

Klar, zumindest wenn man immer "teuer" und vor allem "kurz nach Release" kaufte  Ich hab grad ein Samsung S4 Mini für 260€ gelauft - das kostete im Juni noch 500€  

Speziell bei LCDs sind halt seit ca 2-3 Jahren vor allem die Modelle mit 32-42 Zoll viel günstiger geworden, so dass selbst "sparsamere" Naturen locker nen brandneuen LCD größer als nur 26 Zoll und nagelneu für 300€ bekommen. Und unter 30 Zoll kauft fast niemand mehr außer gezielt als 2. oder 3.-Gerät


----------



## K3n$! (23. Dezember 2013)

Wenn es nach meiner Mutter ginge, stünde jetzt wieder so ein kleines Gerät da 

Ist aber schon schlimm, wenn ich sehe, dass mein Galaxy S(1) > I9000 jetzt fast nichts mehr Wert ist. 
Damals noch 450€ dafür bezahlt und jetzt bekommt man die Teile hinterher geschmissen


----------



## Herbboy (23. Dezember 2013)

Das Galaxy haste aber auch dann wirklich "ausgenutzt". Schlimmer wäre es, wenn man sich ein Modell für 500€ holt und das schon nach nem halben Jahr nur die Hälfte kostet wie bei meinem Modell    Aber bei moderner Technik darf man auf keinen Fall den Preisverfall einfach 1:1 berechnen und sich drüber ärgern, ansonsten dürfte man GAR nix mehr an technischen Geräten kaufen außer die absolute Einsteigerklasse oder Geräte aus einer Produktkategorie, die seit mind 5 Jahren bis auf neue Spielereien und vlt einer größeren Stromeffizienz ausgereift sind wie zB Küchengeräte, "weiße Ware" (Waschmaschinen, Kühlschränke usw.) 


 Und LCDs waren vor 5-6 Jahren halt noch immer recht "neu", ich weiß noch, dass mit zur WM 2006 ein LCD noch viel zu teuer und unausgereift war...  erst vor 2,5 Jahren hab ich dann nen LCD-TV genommen, da pendelte es sich so langsam ein, dass man nen "ordentlichen" mit 32 bis 42 Zoll für unter 600€ bekommen konnte  

 Bei Saturn is heute ein Telefunken TV 32 Zoll für 200€ mit Triple-Tuner im Angebot, nur so als Anhaltspunkt


----------



## K3n$! (23. Dezember 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei Saturn is heute ein Telefunken TV 32 Zoll für 200€ mit Triple-Tuner im Angebot, nur so als Anhaltspunkt


 
 Nee, der neue bleibt jetzt da, wo er ist. Basta


----------

